# nő vs asszony



## Setwale_Charm

Do both these words mean "woman"? What is the difference in usage then? 


 Thank you.


----------



## ronanpoirier

I learned that "nő" means "woman" (as a female form of "man") and "asszony" means "lady".

Bocsánat, asszonyom. De hol van a telefon?
Excuse me, lady. But where is the telephone?


----------



## Setwale_Charm

Thanks a lot, Ronan. So as it appears, Hungarian also makes use of the form of address "my lady"...


----------



## heaa

Hi!

"nő" is the everyday word used for a woman.
"asszony" was originally used for a married woman, but now it's archaic. It is only used in formal contexts, like in ronanpoirier's examples.


----------



## Setwale_Charm

Köszönöm, heaa.


----------

